# How to adjust 15 Amp plug in 5 Amp switch



## rkumbhar (Dec 20, 2011)

Hello,
I stay in India and got XBOX 360 few days back.
We have a 5 amp power supply in front of TV.
Check the image:
*i44.tinypic.com/vru3qw.jpg

But the power supply plug is big ... Its a 16Amp plug.. check the img. Also check the power ratings of XBOX.
*i39.tinypic.com/2ytz6u8.jpg 
*i42.tinypic.com/141v1ci.jpg
So how to adjust this 15Amp plug in the 5 Amp plug ..
I tried getting the 15 Amp Spike guard. but again its plug is big as 15amp plug.. Is there any kind of converter? 

Kindly let me know the solution .

Regards,

Rahul Kumbhar


----------



## aswin1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cant use this 5amp socket for a 16 amp plug or your circuit will blow.


----------



## hotshot05 (Dec 20, 2011)

You cannot plug it into a normal plug. The fuse or MCB will trip.


----------



## Tech&ME (Dec 21, 2011)

If you want to use this particular Wall Socket to power your xbox then it is not recommended.

What you can do is :

Option 1.: Ask an electrician to change the Socket to 16Amps.

Option 2.: Purchase a extension box of high quality with 16Amps Socket or you can also ask the electrician to make a extension box (wodden) with 16Amps SS Combine Socket and a 16 Amps TOP.

Option 3.: Use some other Wall Socket in your house which has 16Amps Socket.

Note : I will recommend you to go with the first option. Basically in a home (domestic line), all the power is distributed from a single PHASE only, hence, if you change the Socket, you will get the necessary power to run your xbox and the socket will not FRY.


----------

